# French Lop



## pinksalamander (Aug 27, 2006)

I think i've pretty much worked out that Will is a French Lop. I had an idea that he was and so i searched "French Lop"in google and here's what i came up with:






From Pet Planet

I think it bares quite a lot of resemblance to Will! However, i thought French Lops were giant breeds? *confused*

*



*

*If you agree and think he is a french lop, is he a mix? Because if he's not i'd love to show. What colour is he, and what are the guidlines on size, build and everything. What should i look out for which could make him a mix and therfore not be able to be shown?*

*Thanks so much!*


----------



## pamnock (Aug 27, 2006)

How old is he and how much does he weigh? Do you have another photo that shows his color better? He appears to be a broken tort. Also, what country do you live in? (Breed standards vary by country)

Yes, French Lops are a giant breed weighing over 10 lbs. (Many are in the 15 lb. range).

Juniors under 6 months must weigh a minimum of 5 1/4 pounds to be shown. The pet planet photo that you posted is of a young French Lop.

Here's a photo of my son Matthew holding a young show quality French Lop . . .









Pam


----------



## pamnock (Aug 27, 2006)

Found another photo that shows his color better 

If you are from the UK, the color of your lop is _sooty-fawn butterfly_ (called broken tort in the US). You'll find UK breed standards here http://www.thebrc.org/breeds.htm



Pam


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi, 

Woah! Does this mean he is going to get that big? He seems quite small at the moment and is 5 months oldish. I'm just getting ready to go out so when i do i'll take a profile picture of Will and weigh for you. 

LOL, i hope he doesn't get that big. If he does, we're gonna need a new SHED not a new HUTCH!

*Edit*

OK, got some not bad pics. I'll have to wait to weigh him because i can't get the scales working 













If he is OK to show, does the fact that he is quite unhappy about being held affect anything? I mean, he is fine sitting around but as soon as you hold him when he'd rather be playing he scrabbles. Just after taking thsoe photos i went to put him in the run and i'm bleeding with a big scratch down my chest. 

I hope he isn't a giant breed!


----------



## pamnock (Aug 28, 2006)

He looks like he might be a UK Dwarf Lop. What country are you from? The standards and names of the breeds vary widely. I posted a link to the UK standards, but not sure where you are from.

Also, knowing his weight would be very helpful. He doesn't look like a French Lop.

Pam


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm in the UK. I'll get his weight v. soon. Gotta work out how to change the weight type!


----------



## ellenlouise (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey he is a mini lop. I have 4 myself. Where did you get him from? I am also in Uk? I breed mini lops also known as dwarf. they arent that small mini really and he looks about the right size, he also has the face of a mini. If you want to see some pics of mine or chat my msn address is [email protected].


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 30, 2006)

Actually in the UK a mini lop and dwarf lop are not the same rabbit ellenloiuse. Mini's are smaller and have a different head set. Mini lops should be very small no more than 1.5kg idealy.

Your bunny looks like a pet quality mini lop or dwarf lop. He looks like he has a nice rump and his ears are good shape but he has a long nose and flat crown (but really cute :inlove.


----------



## ellenlouise (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes but if he is in a pet shop he is could be either as most pet shop call mini lops dwarf lops. Sorry about mistake earlier. I think he looks like a mini. I am no expert as have only started breeding this year. I am still learning. Mini lop could you send me a pm with your address so i could send some picture of my rabbits to you and ask for some advice. I have a show quality buck, two I think would be show quality does. Also one doe that is not show quality and her ears are totally wrong. Sorry for changing the subjectin the thread. Whatever you bunny is he is gorgeous.


----------

